# Headlight Bulb Replacement



## Benevolus2 (Apr 23, 2017)

Hi everybody,
Just joined this place. Looks real interesting and informative, That being said I have a question.


I just purchased a 2005 Kawasaki Prairie 360c. I need to replace one of the headlight bulbs. When I remove the bulb its attached to this right angle housing where the power plug goes into (just like in a car).


When I look up replacement bulbs for my ATV, the picture shows a straight bulb, minus that housing. Does the bulb come out of the housing? Anybody give me a specific bulb part number here?


Thanking all in advance.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

it should come out. If you can post a picture, as I'm not %100 familiar w/ the prairie's


----------



## Benevolus2 (Apr 23, 2017)

OK, I'll take a picture. Hopefully I can figure out how to post it!


----------



## Benevolus2 (Apr 23, 2017)

http://www.partzilla.com/parts/detail/kawasaki/KP-92069-0019.html?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It should unplug there at the port that you're looking at in that picture. That picture is looking right down into the female end of the plug.


----------



## Benevolus2 (Apr 23, 2017)

Polaris425 said:


> It should unplug there at the port that you're looking at in that picture. That picture is looking right down into the female end of the plug.


I believe this is a one piece unit. The leads from the bulb appear to be part of the plug. I went on eBay looking for Xenon HID bulb. One of the sellers listed my ATV as fitting. When I sent him these pictures, he said that his bulb would not fit and would have to correct his listing. 

MudInMyBlood Forums
MudInMyBlood Forums
MudInMyBlood Forums
MudInMyBlood Forums


----------

